# note to self



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

This is what happens when your doing a high speed test and lose a caboose in a hard to see corner and a 3 unit consist hits it at full speed!

Oh and the note; get rid of the last hook/horn couplers and don't do high speed tests!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

That actually looks kinda cool...almost prototypical. Gonna hafta pull out the big hook for that...


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Whamo! :eyes:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I hope there's no oil spill. Those EPA guys can get
nasty.

Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Cool....it reminds me of my younger years running my Lionel's.
But mine were worse. 

You should have had the video rolling.


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

The test came back positive for alcohol, come to find out the engineer was drinking and getting a beer at the time of the crash! Thus negating the faulty coupler claim!!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

LMAO!!!!
My trains VERY RARELY derail or uncouple, thanks to fiddlin' and fussin' with 'em for over three years...........BUT, just let me turn around for three seconds to take a sip of my beverage and WHAMO!! 
That Murphy dude is a PIA. :thumbsdown:


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Trying to keep up with the Excella, huh?

It's guys like you who give rivet counters heart burn.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*To fast for conditions*

Very nice rock formations. Is that like a desert local?

Regards,
tr1


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

big ed said:


> Cool....it reminds me of my younger years running my Lionel's.
> But mine were worse.
> 
> You should have had the video rolling.


Bug Ed, what did you type to get the "palm slaps forehead"?


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm so happy I found a forum w with a sence of humor!

Raleets,
Your so right about that dude Murphy!! Glad you got a laugh!

Ken,
Rivit counters can kiss My RR it's mine and it's freelance!

TR,
Its a mix of my mind, part memory and part imagination!!!

Tasha,
I'd be careful BIG ED is a big guy ( last read 6'5"&2 something! ) calling him " bug " might not be good! Oops! Lol!

Thanks for the replies!
And remember its all fun and game's until someone gets hurt!


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

gator do 65 said:


> I'm so happy I found a forum w with a sence of humor!


:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## singletrack100 (Dec 18, 2013)

raleets said:


> LMAO!!!!
> My trains VERY RARELY derail or uncouple, thanks to fiddlin' and fussin' with 'em for over three years...........BUT, just let me turn around for three seconds to take a sip of my beverage and WHAMO!!
> That Murphy dude is a PIA. :thumbsdown:


I thought that only happened to me! Trains run pretty ho-hum on my layout all day,,, til the very second I'm not watching the loco's over ONE turnout and there they go, driving right off the track... that Murphy really gets around! 

And your derailment? I don't think you could have staged a more reall looking scene (unless of course you put some heat to your stock and twisted it up a bunch)!

Happy RR'ing!

Duane


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm convinced EVERY layout has a lurking gremlin or two that creates mayhem when we're not watching.
I have one turnout on one of my loops that I don't completely trust, and one curve on a different loop that decides to uncouple a certain car somewhere between lap 50 and 150. Sometimes two or three weeks will go by without an incident and then, when I least expect anything to happen......WHAMO! 
I've pretty much decided that trains are like wives.....full of suspense, mystery, and tough to figure out!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I Am Fasha said:


> Bug Ed, what did you type to get the "palm slaps forehead"?



:dunno:

Speak English please.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Ed,
He's talkin' about the icon you use often at the top of your posts.
The yellow "head" with the hand slapping the forehead.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

raleets said:


> Ed,
> He's talkin' about the icon you use often at the top of your posts.
> The yellow "head" with the hand slapping the forehead.



Yes I know that, but what is the meaning of his question?
Can you decipher it for me?
What exactly is he asking?
How to get it?
Why I put it in?:dunno:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Nope. I'm lost too. Have some more coffee!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

raleets said:


> Nope. I'm lost too. Have some more coffee!!


This post here too, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=266559&postcount=9

In this thread, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=23045


What do you think?
Maybe.........:retard:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Maybe it's me that needs more coffee. :dunno:


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

Ed,
I got it as that's what I did


----------



## rhfil (Feb 3, 2014)

"Bug Ed, what did you type to get the "palm slaps forehead"? "
Back in the old days you used to create emoticons by typing in some letters which the program recognized as a code for an emoticon. I can not remember any of them but imagine if >) made a face.
In Yahoo Messenger typing in : ) made a happy face. Actually works here if you omit the spacing between the : and the ).
:-$ in Messenger results in a "Do not tell anyone." emoticon.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Never mind...


----------



## rhfil (Feb 3, 2014)

*Emoticon*

Oh, FASHA, if you use the advanced posting then you can select the "wiping sweat from brow" emoticon to head your post.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Gotcha! Ty Sir!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I Am Fasha said:


> Gotcha! Ty Sir!


OK.....Why didn't you just ask me?
I thought you were asking WHY did I use it.

What about this in the other thread?
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=23045
:stroke:

You didn't like my attempt at a little humor? 

:stroke: If that was directed at me yes I find that offensive, just don't throw that in with no explanation.
Explain yourself so I won't think anything different.:smokin:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

big ed said:


> OK.....Why didn't you just ask me?
> I thought you were asking WHY did I use it.
> 
> What about this in the other thread?
> ...


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

LOL I was quoting you, asking if the guy if he had the right wife.. and him scratching his chin thinking about that. 

Im sorry if you found that offensive, honestly I dont see how you could. I will steer clear of you in the future.


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

:lol_hitting::Ok guys just remember "life is to short to dance with ugly men" we are here for fun! Phrase don't rob someone's thread to ague! Its just not polite!
Try using the PM button!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

gator do 65 said:


> :lol_hitting::Ok guys just remember "life is to short to dance with ugly men" we are here for fun! Phrase don't rob someone's thread to ague! Its just not polite!
> Try using the PM button!


Amen!


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks Raleets!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

The human sense of humor has more variables than a pizza joint. :eyes:
Sometimes mine can rub the wrong way. In fact, my wife claims I'm about as subtle as a train wreck. hwell:
Sensitive folks can be easily jostled and we don't even know we're doing it. :dunno:


----------



## sibell (Dec 19, 2013)

running trains and drinking beer. I am good at that


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

Raleets,
I can relate with all you said! I recently found that surgeons have an extremely dry humor! Maybe I should have waited until after surgery...


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

Sibell,
Its the only way!


----------



## bonez (Feb 2, 2014)

Going back to original thread subject: It looks like someone was playiing like Gomez Addams.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I Am Fasha said:


> LOL I was quoting you, asking if the guy if he had the right wife.. and him scratching his chin thinking about that.
> 
> Im sorry if you found that offensive, honestly I dont see how you could. I will steer clear of you in the future.


OH........you think that....:stroke:...... is scratching the chin? 


Put your curser over it it will say "STROKE".
What....do some men "stroke"?
Need I say more or do I have to explain the meaning of it?
That is not scratching the chin.


OK, I took you wrong sorry. :smokin:
Don't let it happen again. :cheeky4:


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

bonez,

close,Truth being I had done some reworking of the track/roadbed earlier and figure what a better way to test than run it wide open...

The alcohol part is true!


----------

